# Not working global hotkeys in yakuake after upgrade



## G_Nerc (Feb 12, 2013)

Good day!
After ports upgrade, I have no working global hotkeys in yakuake terminal.
I have *FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE amd64 + Fluxbox*
Before I'm upgrade ports (where KDE update from 4.8.4 to 4.9.5 appears) all works and I can call yakuake by F12 to dropdown. 
Now that not working and in yakuake menu KEYBOARD SHORTCUTS I can set only non global hotkeys. Global just not sets up.
What can be wrong?


----------



## G_Nerc (Feb 18, 2013)

I have an additional info from console when I run yakuake from xterm and try to assign some global hotkey key in yakuake:

```
yakuake(35726)/kdeui (KNotification) KNotification::slotReceivedIdError:
Error while contacting notify daemon "The name org.kde.knotify was not provided by any .service files" 
yakuake(35726) KGlobalAccelPrivate::getComponent: 
Failed to connect to the kglobalaccel daemon QDBusError("org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner", "Could not get owner of name 'org.kde.knotify':
 no such name")
```
Maybe that info helps identify problem source?


----------



## G_Nerc (Feb 19, 2013)

Found solution.
The problem is that after instructions from /usr/ports/UPDATING port x11/kde4-runtime not installed. It is not a dependency of any other port and when I delete it it not installs on portupgrade -a
Thanks!


----------

